# I Have 410sx Ditchwitch For Sale



## OldKent (Nov 8, 2004)

I Am Trying To Sell A 410sx Perfect For Irrigation Installation It Comes With A Trencher And Vibratory Plow With Pull Blades, Only Has 311 Hours Im Asking $13,500.00 Very Reasonable , Machine Is Worth Alot More But I Need To Sell It Call If Interested At 618-654-9811 Or 618-410-1400 Ask For Kent


----------



## beast50505 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Mike*



KENT said:


> I Am Trying To Sell A 410sx Perfect For Irrigation Installation It Comes With A Trencher And Vibratory Plow With Pull Blades, Only Has 311 Hours Im Asking $13,500.00 Very Reasonable , Machine Is Worth Alot More But I Need To Sell It Call If Interested At 618-654-9811 Or 618-410-1400 Ask For Kent


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hi,

I'm interested in your trencher. what is the trencher depth and width?

and also your blade depth? Are you including any boring rods and bits with this unit?

Thanks - Mike


----------



## sILVERRAM (Feb 21, 2005)

This is a nice machine. I have a 410sx we use for small commercial and residential installation on my crews. Very strong plow in these applications.


----------

